# Cam sur l'ipad ?



## manheman (1 Juin 2010)

J'ai fait l'acquisition moyennant une somme d'argent, un ipad wifi 16Go.
Je viens de nettoyer le vitre et j'ai aperçu une petit cercle en haut de l'ipad.
Est-ce que la cam est cela  et que cela sera utilisable lors de la mise à jour de l'os ?


----------



## manheman (1 Juin 2010)

Je joins une photo de ce cercle ...
La photo est à l'envers... grr et regardez au niveau de mon index, sur la droite.


----------



## iota (1 Juin 2010)

Salut,

Ou c'est peut-être tout simplement le capteur de luminosité...

@+
iota


----------



## NoxDiurna (1 Juin 2010)

Malheureusement, c'est une certitude que cette génération d'iPad n'est pas dotée de cam. Donc soit, c'est un défaut de fabrication, soit un capteur.


----------



## manheman (1 Juin 2010)

J'aimerai bien savoir avec certitude si c'est un défaut ou le capteur de luminosité.
Et vous ? avez vous remarqué cela aussi sur votre ipad ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h55 ----------

Si c'est comme l'ipod touch, alors cela doit être le capteur de luminosité ...


----------



## Fìx (1 Juin 2010)

Aucun doute.... ça s'saurait si c'était une cam...

Crois moi que la machine a déjà dû être désossée plus d'une fois par bien des curieux.... et que l'info aurait été donné aussi vite qu'ils s'en seraient aperçu!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

C'est peut-être un générateur de trous de vers permettant de passer instantanément dans des univers parrallèle par glissement quantique - utilisation prévue avec la septième version de l'OS.
Les soirs de pleine Lune.


----------



## Pooki (1 Juin 2010)

Non, il s'agit bel et bien du détecteur de luminosité, si tu regardes sur l'iPhone il y a exactement la même chose.


----------



## Fìx (1 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est peut-être un générateur de trous de vers permettant de passer instantanément dans des univers parrallèle par glissement quantique - utilisation prévue avec la septième version de l'OS.
> Les soirs de pleine Lune.



Tu veux dire que c'est par ce trou qu'ils introduiraient le fameux serpent?


----------

